

Show HN: MyStacki.com – Publish a collection of posts as a stack - harshbhasin
http://mystacki.com

======
harshbhasin
I would like to introduce [http://www.mystacki.com](http://www.mystacki.com).

MyStacki allows you to organize your thoughts, ideas, research, writings, you-
tube videos, google docs, links etc in stacks. Think of a stack as a
collection of posts filed under a topic category. You then share this
collection as a unit.

There are a large number of use cases for MyStacki: a teacher creating a stack
of resources for her class; a poet publishing a stack of his poems; a student
sharing his notes; a blogger creating a stack for each topic of his interest ;
a researcher publishing his research. In fact wherever you need to present
organized content like in a book or in a folder, and share it as a collection,
MyStacki is your tool.

